# Basic roller pigeon question



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys, I used to have 4 Birmingham roller pigeons in a small kit box a good while ago. Now I am getting back into the hobby and I want to start building a kitbox for around 10-15 Birmingham rollers. I know the design but I wanted to know what would be a good size for a kit? thanks


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Competition rollers fly in either 11 or 20 bird kits. My box has perches for 24. It is 3' deep x 4' wide by about 4' high. It seems to work well.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Just getting into rollers myself. When you breed some good ones you can enter the world competition.
Here's the link. http://www.worldcupfly.com/


----------

